# Hawk handles



## mr otter (Jul 14, 2017)

Just purchased a new hawk with a plain handle and was wondering if any of you had ideas for dressing up the handle some.  Was thinking leather wrap or a burned design.  Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 17, 2017)

I have one that I did the design Mel Gibson has one his in The Patriot .....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2017)

You can use either a torch cranked down real low or a coal from the fire held in a pair of tongs to burn rings in the handle like my top hawk. After you finish you will need to give it a good coat of boiled linseed oil, because it will be right brittle and will break easier than before if it is put to hard use or if you are throwing it. 

The second one down is plain hickory like the burnt first one. Third is curly maple and is for Sunday-go-to-meetin`. Fourth is a pipe hawk with a hollow handle.


----------



## mr otter (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks Nic! That's what I was wanting to do, I'll post pics when I get it finished


----------

